

SQLite 3.7: WAL (Write Ahead Logging) for better Concurrency and Performance - jsrn
http://www.sqlite.org/draft/wal.html

======
gregburd
I look forward to benchmarking the SQLite WAL against the newly integrated
Berkeley DB and SQLite. Berkeley DB's btree is also a WAL design with many
many years of tuning. It's good for SQLite users to have choice. (Disclaimer:
I'm the product manager for Oracle Berkeley DB)

------
fictorial
[http://www.mail-archive.com/sqlite-
users@sqlite.org/msg52153...](http://www.mail-archive.com/sqlite-
users@sqlite.org/msg52153.html)

This is a beta feature. It sounds great though! :)

